# Broken HDMI ends



## bmailman20 (Jan 4, 2013)

Has anyone ever been able to repair broken/damaged HDMI ends? They were damaged by the carpenters after I ran them. Now the house is closed up and painted. I do have 2 cat5 running with them, but right now I'm using 1 for an IR repeater.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

bmailman20 said:


> Has anyone ever been able to repair broken/damaged HDMI ends? They were damaged by the carpenters after I ran them. Now the house is closed up and painted. I do have 2 cat5 running with them, but right now I'm using 1 for an IR repeater.


Oh man that's killer. There are a few products where you can terminate HDMI ends, but they are cumbersome. Just Google it.

Don't take offense to this--next time you should run a conduit for HDMI. It's a PIA 40% of the time if you don't.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i forget who makes it, but there is a product to use two cat5/6 as an hdmi extender and IR repeater. it goes in a single gange plate


----------



## bmailman20 (Jan 4, 2013)

mikeh32 said:


> i forget who makes it, but there is a product to use two cat5/6 as an hdmi extender and IR repeater. it goes in a single gange plate


I'll look into it. I'll also need some kind of hdmi splitter, for Cable, BluRay, and AppleTV.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

here it is!

btw, there are plenty of hdmi over cat 5


http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/390601190620?lpid=82


----------



## icemanjc (Dec 25, 2012)

I second this. I don't know this brand, but HDMI over Ethernet is for sure handy, not to mention it incorporates IR.

Prices seem to be a very wide range from below a hundred to several hundred, such as Atlona's.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

Key digital


----------

